

Optimize A Fresh Ubuntu Installation - mindplunge
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Optimize_A_Fresh_Ubuntu_Installation

======
scw
Nothing wrong with the article, but I was expecting... optimizations. It seems
to instead be a list of additional software your average desktop user may find
useful.

------
zetatios
Doesn't seem like a very useful article. DVD playback, etc, are givens....even
for people new to ubuntu (you'll find the info with any google search). And is
amarok really that much better than rhythmbox? Seems a bit KDE oriented.

~~~
newt0311
Forget Amarok, mocp beats them all hands down.

------
evilneanderthal
Maybe it's just me, but perhaps a better article would be "Optimize a fresh
ubuntu user"....

Something along the lines of: =Scenario! You don't know how to do X= 1\. Don't
panic 2\. Google 3\. Google 4\. Google 5\. Ask a friend 6\. Panic

------
Remmy
I have issues with Ubuntu. When I switched to a Unix based environment 12
years ago, I did what was expected of anyone at that time. I read up and
learned about my environment. It seems that users (end users that is) simply
do not think that these things should be their concern. That Linux should just
do everything out of the box. While I am all for the simplification of Linux
for the masses, understanding that software patents, copyrights, and
intellectual property (in the US mind you) is being infringed upon by
following guides like these is important.

Ubuntu is basically encouraging such acts by offering these "solutions" in
their repositories. There are commercial solutions that could be explored
which would provide legal solutions. I understand that they are trying to
"grow their brand", but it seems a rather unethical way to do it.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
What copyright is being infringed by something that is in the ubuntu
repositories?

Perhaps they are just mainly providing their solutions to people like me who
don't live in countries with ass-backwards IP laws? You cannot seriously
expect that a company that isn't based in the US and isn't hosting their stuff
in US is going to have to follow US patent law for products offered to people
out of US?

As far as I know, any potentially patent-infringing stuff is kept very far
from US-based servers.

